# [ODMP] Clayton County Police Department, Georgia ~ October 18, 2005



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

A Sergeant with the Clayton County Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 18, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17909*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .




































Sergeant Michael Davis 
*Clayton County Police Department
Georgia*
End of Watch: Tuesday, October 18, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* 17 yrs
*Badge Number:* 112

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, October 18, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Sergeant Michael Davis was killed in an automobile accident on Tara Boulevard while on patrol at approximately 0130 hours. His patrol car struck the rear of a pickup truck and flipped several times at the intersection with Valley Hill Road.

Sergeant Davis had served with the Clayton County Police Department for 17 years.

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

